# Introducing Bastien...



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi all! I haven't posted here much lately, but I am always reading & lurking. :wink: Those of you who are friends with me on Facebook already know, but I thought I'd go ahead and officially announce our new member of the family to DFC. We were lucky enough to bring home a dane puppy from one of Linsey's (CorgiPaws) litters. :smile: He was born on Dec 26th and he came home March 4th. He is a dream! Weighed in at 45lbs on Monday - oh, and he was weaned to raw! 






























As you can see, he and my pit bull Rambo are best friends. The catahoulas tolerated him the first couple weeks, and now they all play together and have mutual respect. I feel like the luckiest girl in the world - my dogs are so wonderful. Couldn't ask for a better pack! :thumb:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Adorable-- congrats!

And his coat color fits right in...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Adorable-- congrats!
> 
> And his coat color fits right in...


Thank you! He does doesnt he?! No secret, I'm a Merle addict.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He was Chandler right? His colors have changed so much since he was born.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow he has gorgeous coloring. Congrats!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats, I was wondering when someone on here would get one of Linsey's pups. I did notice yesterday on a post you made that you had a dane puppy listed on the bottom. And it did cross my mind could it be one of corgipaws.

He is beautiful and keep use posted on his growth.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes Lauren he was Chandler. His colors have changed a lot! In some places he's almost orange, pretty funky. Thanks Kathy! And thanks Herzo, funny that would cross your mind - we are so happy with this pup, and with Linsey. She made this whole process so exciting! She is really spot on with temperament, Im used to my rescue dogs (who are perfect in their own way but came with their quirks), this puppy has been so easy! Easy to socialize, healthy as a horse (eats about as much as one too!), just a lovable, grunty, squishy dane puppy. He is my first from a breeder, a dane has always been on my "dream dog" list, and after getting to know Linsey & her ethics we (my boyfriend & I) talked it over and decided it was best for us to get a giant breed from health tested, raw fed, minimally vaccinated parents. I will always be active in rescue & rescue most of my future dogs, but my giant breeds will come from breeders like Linsey!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's good you are so happy with him. Yes Danes have been on my list for a long time as well some day I hope to have one and I might have if I could have gotten the e-mail to work before I got Marlo. I found one on a place that wasn't to far away but the e-mail wouldn't work so now I have Marlo so I guess it was a good trade.

Linsey had some neat colors out of that litter. Does anyone know how the one girl is coming out?


----------

